# What is my Fursona?



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

I need help picking my fursona. I see myself as a husky because the person I like is a malamute and I would definitely be smaller cuz he's like twice my height. And I'm 5'9". I can also see myself as a gshep. My main problem though is I don't have my colors picked out. I like natural colors with explosions of crazy such as a gshep with a lime green tongue or a husky that's purple. Any help?


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

A tardigrade seeing as how resilient you seem to be and how we cannot kill off your posts.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2012)

Please look at my thread.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 7, 2012)

A multi-cock herm fox-dragon that jizzes neon-green acid.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 7, 2012)

My advices-
1-think carefully about what you are like as a person and what fits with that. I did the same (though oddly only after choosing cat already, my subconscious picked it out surprisingly well)
2-develop the idea over the course of some time, rather than hoping to come up with the perfect character on day 1


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 7, 2012)

Sharktopus. Choose sharktopus.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

Should I be a tan husky with green or a gshep with orange and purple?


----------



## Lunar (Mar 7, 2012)

narukiba said:


> Should I be a tan husky with green or a gshep with orange and purple?



I told you, a multi-cocked fox-dragon that jizzes neon-green acid.  :V


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 8, 2012)

Your fursona appears to be some kind of husky.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 8, 2012)

If you want crazy, go for rainbow-strobe light eyes, covered with some classy shades.
How about fur that looks and feels like steel-wool scouring pads?
Nails made of nails. He could hammer people by headbanging with his hand in front of his face.
Ears that constantly vent purple hallucinogenic gas?
I could list some more...

Or.
Go boney.
It worked out for me.

If all else fails, listen to some music.
It'll inspire you.

Was that the type of advice you wanted?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 8, 2012)

narukiba said:


> Should I be a tan husky with green or a gshep with orange and purple?



Why the fuck would you want those retarded eye-burning colour schemes?


----------



## shteev (Mar 8, 2012)

Choose what feels right and don't base it off someone you like.


----------



## Ames (Mar 8, 2012)

you should be a potato


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankly I have no idea what a gshep is, sometimes I find it a little irritating when people say 'I'm [this]' an I have no idea what that is, and it turns out to be a minor character in some book I never read. But, it's not up to me, think about all your options and see what feels most comfortable to you, what you could be happy with for perhaps years to come.
Or be some sort of shape shifter, a couple of my favourite artists have characters that sometimes change in form.


----------



## Tango (Mar 8, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Frankly I have no idea what a gshep is, sometimes I find it a little irritating when people say 'I'm [this]' an I have no idea what that is, and it turns out to be a minor character in some book I never read. But, it's not up to me, think about all your options and see what feels most comfortable to you, what you could be happy with for perhaps years to come.
> Or be some sort of shape shifter, a couple of my favourite artists have characters that sometimes change in form.



he means a German sheperd.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 8, 2012)

well why not just say that?


----------



## Lunar (Mar 8, 2012)

CHOOSE THE FOX-DRAGON WITH THE PLETHORA OF PHALLIC ORGANS


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2012)

Choose a dickgirl. :V


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 8, 2012)

narukiba said:


> I see myself as a husky because the person I like is a malamute and I would definitely be smaller cuz he's like twice my height. .......... I like natural colors with explosions of crazy such as a gshep with a lime green tongue or a husky that's purple. Any help?


How about something like a midget husky from Tron? :V


----------



## Redskyy (Mar 8, 2012)

Put a bunch of options on a spinning dart board and close your eyes and toss the dart. Works every time


----------



## Tybis (Mar 8, 2012)

Redskyy said:


> Put a bunch of options on a spinning dart board and close your eyes and toss the dart. Works every time


Option 1: Red fox
Option 2: Brown fox
Option 3: Arctic fox
Option 4: Dragon
Option 5: Fox-dragon w/ a plethora of phallic organs shut the hell up already :v
Option 6: Fox McCloud
Option 7: Technicolor fox

What choices!


----------



## Redskyy (Mar 8, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Option 5: Fox-dragon w/ a plethora of phallic organs shut the hell up already :v
> Option 6: Fox McCloud
> Option 7: Technicolor fox
> 
> What choices!



Oh my god you almost made me die from laughing. Option 5 is the one I would put ALL OVER THE BOARD


----------



## Tybis (Mar 8, 2012)

Redskyy said:


> Option 5 is the one I would put ALL OVER THE BOARD


Yeah man we should


Lunar said:


> A multi-cock herm fox-dragon that jizzes neon-green acid.


Uh... totally


Lunar said:


> I told you, a multi-cocked fox-dragon that jizzes neon-green acid. :V


...do that...


Lunar said:


> CHOOSE THE FOX-DRAGON WITH THE PLETHORA OF PHALLIC ORGANS



Hey, somebody stole your great idea! What a jerk!
 :V


----------



## narukiba (Mar 8, 2012)

I only want one phallic organ. And there's nothing wrong with crazy colors. Go look up Zombie on FA.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 9, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I had gone for a more interesting colour scheme, some sort of simple pattern, two or even three different colours, but for some reason white was the way it had always seemed to me, so when I came to a place where I was encouraged to draw it, that was what I went with.


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, there's nothing obnoxious or tasteless about this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 9, 2012)

narukiba said:


> I only want one phallic organ. And there's nothing wrong with crazy colors. Go look up Zombie on FA.



Oh because someone else doing it makes it good.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 10, 2012)

Crazy is how I ain't so I guess that's why fursona is.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 10, 2012)

Simple just isn't me


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 10, 2012)

you know, you can change it slightly as you go along, or even totally if you get bored of whatever you started with.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 12, 2012)

It's also harder to find crazier colors in fur. I really don't like ordering off the internet so what I can get at the local hobby store comes into play. Today I was a t Hobby Lobby and they only had one color of fur and t was a very dark brown. It was good quality. What crazy colors would go good with it?


----------

